# Apartment in Alex



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

If anyone knows of any flats for rent in Alexandria or has any suggestions, I would be ever so grateful if you would PM me. It's for a short-term, maybe three months, but want to do a month at a time. Ta.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I personally do not know of any, although I can tell you that I had to go to hell and back, in order to find a suitable place to live in Alex. Nothing seems to be available and anything that is, are places no one wants to live in. Good luck


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Alex's is tricky when it comes to finding a place. A lot of it is word of mouth or someone of someone knowing an agent! El Wasset newspaper (however spelt) newspaper tend to be a way too. You can find a English version online. It's a weekly paper. 

And another way and I know I said this so many times for various reasons is to just nip into somewhere like the Portaguese Club and ask around because it be mainly foreigners there. Your bound to come across someone who had to do all this. Maybe they know of a building/agent etc that can be trusted! And maybe the Embassy has a listing.. no harm asking, the lady up in the Alex's one is pretty friendly and would point you in at least one direction to try help!


----------

